# I just can't drive lately.



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Not sure what is going on. The past few days I get in the car ready to drive and I just can't bring myself to do it. Tonight is a busy night in Denver should be driving. Can't even leave the house. Maybe I've come down with the uber blues. I usually love driving people around. Obviously not in it for the money. I've just been cranky and tired and just not in the mood to deal with people. I know if I get an obnoxious pax I'd lose it. Guess I'll sit this night out too.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Whenever I feel like that, I've found that redbull & vodka make it easier.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Whenever I feel like that, I've found that redbull & vodka make it easier.


Also makes the riders much more tolerable!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

There hasn't been enough surge for me to log on in weeks. Seems market is flooded with drivers, and everyone is vacationing not at the bars


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I know what you mean, this is the first weekend in over a year that I haven't Ubered. Haven't even opened or looked at the app. Just not feeling it anymore/right now.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> There hasn't been enough surge for me to log on in weeks. Seems market is flooded with drivers, and everyone is vacationing not at the bars


I was noticing that too last week. Thought it was because it was Memorial Day. Actually thought it would be busy but it wasn't at all. Hard to get excited to drive for a couple bucks a mile if I get select. Can't go back to X rather do Lyft if not getting select pings.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope you feel better. Hug your dog. My dogs always make me feel better. The hard part for me is which one to hug first. LOL


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Darrell said:


> I know what you mean, this is the first weekend in over a year that I haven't Ubered. Haven't even opened or looked at the app. Just not feeling it anymore/right now.


Wonder what the planets are doing. Don't think I'm crazy but astrology impacts us significantly. It would be a bit ignorant to believe otherwise. If the planets effect the waves in the ocean and human body is 65% water. How can we not be effected by the planets.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I hope you feel better. Hug your dog. My dogs always make me feel better. The hard part for me is which one to hug first. LOL


Never will have that problem. Mattie has single child syndrome. Loves to play with dogs outside the house but inside is her domain. She even gets her nose bent out of shape when BF stays over since he's sleeping in "her" spot on the bed. Never mind the fact she gets off the bed in the middle of the night and sleeps in her crate then comes back to bed in the morning. Needless to say she doesn't like him. I'm supposed to be focused on her entirely


----------



## Tahquitz (May 13, 2016)

FAC said:


> Wonder what the planets are doing. Don't think I'm crazy but astrology impacts us significantly. It would be a bit ignorant to believe otherwise. If the planets effect the waves in the ocean and human body is 65% water. How can we not be effected by the planets.


The moon has an effect on tides, not other planets.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

The moons placement aligned with planets affects us


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i know this feeling its anxiety over possibly dealing with a bad pax or two. i stay home those days too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Wonder what the planets are doing. Don't think I'm crazy but astrology impacts us significantly. It would be a bit ignorant to believe otherwise. If the planets effect the waves in the ocean and human body is 65% water. How can we not be effected by the planets.


However they're aligning right now I don't like it. We hit 117 today and tomorrow even hotter. I just really don't like that big yellow one this time of year. C'mon October!!!!!!!!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Post tramatic uber stress syndrome. Millions will require medication for this in the next few years.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Post tramatic uber stress syndrome. Millions will require medication for this in the next few years.


Your post is going to make Travis brainstorm. Uber Rx. That's all we need, a bunch of Uber drivers hauling around prescription pills. Take these bottles of Zanex and OxyContin to the proper address. That's just like putting a Rottweiler in charge of a filet mignon.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

No surge, no ride simple as that. It's not guaranteed that your pax would tip you, so why bother starting your engine and driving around strangers back to their home safely? Let them take a cab.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

I bet you would accept the trip if there's 7x surge, no matter how sick you are feeling.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Post tramatic uber stress syndrome. Millions will require medication for this in the next few years.


Nooooo Problem !

Uber Pharmacy delivers !

No need to tip !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your post is going to make Travis brainstorm. Uber Rx. That's all we need, a bunch of Uber drivers hauling around prescription pills. Take these bottles of Zanex and OxyContin to the proper address. That's just like putting a Rottweiler in charge of a filet mignon.


Ahem.
No fingerprinting required .

The street lamps will continually monitor and report your location continuously via bio chips.

Now take a picture to identify yourself to sign in via DARPA facial recognition.PAPER PLEASE ! PAPERS !


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

hbenaid404 said:


> I bet you would accept the trip if there's 7x surge, no matter how sick you are feeling.


Actually I was up at 4am this morning and my neighborhood was surging 3.1 on select. I was tempted. But knew it would be entitled DU kids. I can say that since I was one of them too back in the day. Still didn't motivate me.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

I accidentally accepted a trip yesterday for this pax, pool with a rating of 3.9. Just imagine how much bs the previous drivers have to go through just to finish a trip for this nasty passenger. I drove to pin and chuck the deuces for cancellation fee. I didn't feel guilty at all for doing this.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

hbenaid404 said:


> I bet you would accept the trip if there's 7x surge, no matter how sick you are feeling.


well that is part of why some of us just dont feel it somedays 1 buck a mile to deal with the bs and often dead miles home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Y'all ain't seen where it's going ?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. Not that misery loves company but in this case it's nice to know I'm not the only one not in the mood.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I hope you feel better. Hug your dog. My dogs always make me feel better. The hard part for me is which one to hug first. LOL


I love dogs  I would drive more if the passengers were dogs.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> However they're aligning right now I don't like it. We hit 117 today and tomorrow even hotter. I just really don't like that big yellow one this time of year. C'mon October!!!!!!!!


I think El Niño has something to do with it. We had a fairly mild winter this year after two really miserable non El Niño winters. After much thought, I've decided I'm pro El Niño.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberboob said:


> I think El Niño has something to do with it. We had a fairly mild winter this year after two really miserable non El Niño winters. After much thought, I've decided I'm pro El Niño.


I'm still partial to El Nina, she makes a fantastic Chile Rellano


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Get everything ready like you're going to pick up pax and then just go out and drive a little bit. IF you then feel like picking up a pax then do so. If not, then dont.

I have a hard time getting started and an equally hard time stopping.

I once decided I'd had enough while I was sitting in front of a pax's house at 4:00am. As they were coming out I just drove off.

P.S. I don't mean drive around with the app on ignoring requests. Just go for a drive, but be ready to go online and accept requests should the urge strike you.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Im with ya on this one girl. I guess sometimes you just need a break.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Get everything ready like you're going to pick up pax and then just go out and drive a little bit. IF you then feel like picking up a pax then do so. If not, then dont.
> 
> I have a hard time getting started and an equally hard time stopping.
> 
> I once decided I'd had enough while I was sitting in front of a pax's house at 4:00am. As they were coming out I just drove off.


I too have had a just as hard of a time stopping as getting started. I've started to give myself a window in which to stop.


Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Get everything ready like you're going to pick up pax and then just go out and drive a little bit. IF you then feel like picking up a pax then do so. If not, then dont.
> 
> I have a hard time getting started and an equally hard time stopping.
> 
> I once decided I'd had enough while I was sitting in front of a pax's house at 4:00am. As they were coming out I just drove off.


I too have a hard time calling a night, I always go for that one more. The next thing I know I'm getting home at 4am, making it even harder to get going the next day, well later that day.

Ive started giving myself a window to call it a night. Ive even managed to hit it once. :/

I really need to be a little more self disciplined, maybe it wouldn't be so hard to get out there at first if I were.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When dozing at red lights with customer in car,time to go . . .


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

FAC said:


> been cranky and tired and just not in the mood to deal with people. I know if I get an obnoxious pax I'd lose it. Guess I'll sit this night out too.


This is how it starts and it probably won't improve. You're nearing the end, which isn't a bad thing. It's the natural progression of the "rideshare partner." You will find yourself logging on with less frequency in the coming days and weeks. Embrace the change and move on.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm a day person trapped in a night person's body. Identifying as a day person doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Add me to the list of people who haven't driven lately. After the implementation of the dynamic surge pricing, every ride that I've given has made me feel, well... like a cheap prostitute. To me, it's now time for the next generation of uber drivers to take over and for me to become one of those grumpy and bitter old uber drivers...


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Add me to the list of people who haven't driven lately. After the implementation of the dynamic surge pricing, every ride that I've given has made me feel, well... like a cheap prostitute. To me, it's now time for the next generation of uber drivers to take over and for me to become one of those grumpy and bitter old uber drivers...


So dynamic surge pricing has ruined it for you too? It completely ruined my experience with Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> astrology impacts us significantly. It would be a bit ignorant to believe otherwise.


I guess that makes me a "bit ignorant", then.



Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I love dogs  I would drive more if the passengers were dogs.


My mother always said, "Raise poodles, not children".


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that makes me a "bit ignorant", then.


Ditto.

http://www.livescience.com/7899-moon-myths-truth-lunar-effects.html


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> So dynamic surge pricing has ruined it for you too? It completely ruined my experience with Uber


Yep, I was only a part time or "here and there" type driver, but months and months of learning the best times and places to drive for surge in order to be somewhat profitable were immediatly and utterly destroyed in one app update. Surge was the ONLY thing that kept me motivated to put up with adding miles to my car, the pax, and my dignity.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that makes me a "bit ignorant", then.
> 
> My mother always said, "Raise poodles, not children".


I love dogs, poodles however, I do not consider dogs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> poodles however, I do not consider dogs.


These would be Standard Poodles. Standard Poodles are large sized dogs with a full throated bark. I was not referring to toys or miniatures.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> These would be Standard Poodles. Standard Poodles are large sized dogs with a full throated bark. I was not referring to toys or miniatures.


I was mostly kidding but I do not like poodles toy or standard.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> These would be Standard Poodles. Standard Poodles are large sized dogs with a full throated bark. I was not referring to toys or miniatures.


I love standard poodles!!! Gorgeous! I used to be a pet groomer and they were always such a joy to groom!


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Glad it is just not me. I think it is knowing that Pool is the slave wage we pretend to not have with X. And the YUUUUUGE amount of new drivers, ads for drivers on the radio, and knowing nobody is making money with hundreds of new drivers. Basically ruing something you could make a nice chunk of change with and have fun too. The destruction of a day dream leads to glum.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been "busy"


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

OOO< it took you so long to feel that way.
I stop driving after 6 days of work. I tried different things but nothing is profitable enough for me. My ernings always range from $10-15 before any expenses. Ain't gonna cut it for sure.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've been "busy"
> View attachment 43529


At least you have a valid excuse. Painful one but valid. Get well soon.


----------



## So-low (Jun 6, 2016)

FAC said:


> Not sure what is going on. The past few days I get in the car ready to drive and I just can't bring myself to do it. Tonight is a busy night in Denver should be driving. Can't even leave the house. Maybe I've come down with the uber blues. I usually love driving people around. Obviously not in it for the money. I've just been cranky and tired and just not in the mood to deal with people. I know if I get an obnoxious pax I'd lose it. Guess I'll sit this night out too.


Thats crazy thats exactly the way i been feeling. I think the low fare rates attract business from even cheaper, self entitled, and ignorant customers. When i first started, overall i had respectful and nice customers who even tipped in occasion. A couple nights ago i had a group of teens request me and not even 2 minutes as im driving on my way over there she calls me asking me where im at and if i can bring them bottles of water and of course i said hell no lol. Was gonna cancel but it was surge plus i was bored lol. I get there, pick them and both female passengers slam my rear doors and talk to the male passenger sitting up front about doing lines of coke while driving them about a couple miles to some party. 1 star them and shake my head lol. This is type of customers i been dealing with as of late..


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've been "busy"
> View attachment 43529


That better be your belly button and not the top of your arse........


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Try doing something fun. See a show with someone special. Take a fun class or a needed class. Have fun and relax


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FAC said:


> Wonder what the planets are doing. Don't think I'm crazy but astrology impacts us significantly. It would be a bit ignorant to believe otherwise. If the planets effect the waves in the ocean and human body is 65% water. How can we not be effected by the planets.


All I can say is glad you aren't a scientist! By that logic we could freeze and unfreeze ourselves without damage.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Newwber said:


> That better be your belly button and not the top of your arse........


Sorry, but that is my rear end


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> I've found that redbull & vodka make it easier.


Redbull and Vodka certainly makes Uber driving easier.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sorry, but that is my rear end


I've gone back (sorry) and looked at that picture twice now....... make it stop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sorry, but that is my rear end


Hmmm....somehow I pictured it furry and green. Must've been the front I was imagining.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've been "busy"
> View attachment 43529


B-17

New game of " Battleship" ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Hmmm....somehow I pictured it furry and green. Must've been the front I was imagining.


I'm not even going to . . .


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I wanted to thank everyone who poster here. It was nice to learn I wasn't alone with the feeling of not being able to drive. But this is a new week! Let's hope things change gotta make some money


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

How do yall know everyone is sexy? Did you exchange pics?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

jodie said:


> How do yall know everyone is sexy? Did you exchange pics?


Sexy is a mental confidence issue. I'm sexy as he11 even with my walker, I'll give you a ride in the seat


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who poster here. It was nice to learn I wasn't alone with the feeling of not being able to drive. But this is a new week! Let's hope things change gotta make some money


Speak for yourself, I'm hoping insurance approves a major surgical repair to fuse some discs Thursday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm hoping insurance approves a major surgical repair to fuse some discs Thursday.


I heard they fuse themselves if you can take the pain long enough.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jodie said:


> How do yall know everyone is sexy? Did you exchange pics?


I have yet to meet a fireman who isn't sexy! Something about them just turns me on. Perhaps because they, like our servicemen and women, selflessly put their lives on the line everyday to protect us. What's not sexy about that?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

FAC said:


> This could be a good book to download on kindle on the slow nights when I start driving again.


My dad is a retired fireman and he looks nothing like that! !! Lol. Idk. Maybe he did in his younger years.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jodie said:


> My dad is a retired fireman and he looks nothing like that! !! Lol. Idk. Maybe he did in his younger years.


I don't know what it is about firemen. Doesn't matter their age. They are just sexy as hell. Maybe Fireguy50 is right, sexiness is a state of mind.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

FAC said:


> I don't know what it is about firemen. Doesn't matter their age. They are just sexy as hell. Maybe Fireguy50 is right, sexiness is a state of mind.


You may have gotten an unrealistic view of fireman from magazines or calanders. I remember when I was in my 20s and would bring my dad lunch. They were just a bunch of balding guys playing poker.
NOT THAT I DON'T THINK BALDING GUYS ARE SEXY. BECAUSE YES THEY ARE!! 
But these guys werent sexy. Lol


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jodie said:


> You may have gotten an unrealistic view of fireman from magazines or calanders. I remember when I was in my 20s and would bring my dad lunch. They were just a bunch of balding guys playing poker.
> NOT THAT I DON'T THINK BALDING GUYS ARE SEXY. BECAUSE YES THEY ARE!!
> But these guys werent sexy. Lol


Not too long ago my Carbon dioxide alarm went off. I had 5-7 firemen in my house age between 20-50 and they were all so damn sexy I couldn't hear a word they said! Thank goodness I had a friend over to tell me what I'm supposed to do about the carbon dioxide!


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

FAC said:


> Not too long ago my Carbon dioxide alarm went off. I had 5-7 firemen in my house age between 20-50 and they were all so damn sexy I couldn't hear a word they said! Thank goodness I had a friend over to tell me what I'm supposed to do about the carbon dioxide!


Lol!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jodie I couldn't agree more!

I love bald men almost as much as firemen! Just not big into facial hair.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

FAC said:


> jodie I couldn't agree more!
> 
> [QUOTE="NOT THAT I DON'T THINK BALDING GUYS ARE SEXY. BECAUSE YES THEY ARE!!


I love bald men almost as much as firemen! Just not big into facial hair.[/QUOTE]

Maybe the firemen look better in uniform than sitting around the card table.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Everyday I create a new excuse to not drive and then log in to the complaints section of the forum and join the ubersux party.. Living the dream!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Digits said:


> Everyday I create a new excuse to not drive and then log in to the complaints section of the forum and join the ubersux party.. Living the dream!


I stay away from that section of the forum.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

jodie said:


> You may have gotten an unrealistic view of fireman from magazines or calanders. I remember when I was in my 20s and would bring my dad lunch. They were just a bunch of balding guys playing poker.
> NOT THAT I DON'T THINK BALDING GUYS ARE SEXY. BECAUSE YES THEY ARE!!
> But these guys werent sexy. Lol


Accurate portrayal, but we can make it work!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Accurate portrayal, but we can make it work!


That is one of the best SNL skits ever!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not too long ago my Carbon dioxide alarm went off. I had 5-7 firemen in my house age between 20-50 and they were all so damn sexy I couldn't hear a word they said! Thank goodness I had a friend over to tell me what I'm supposed to do about the carbon dioxide!


Good thing it wasn't Dihydrous Monoxide! The moon may have wreaked havoc.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have to talk so much crap to myself every time before logging in to lyft/uber to make myself do it. I am so close to paying off my debt though. Too bad it is at the expense of my car  Every time I clean it I notice a new ding or scratch in the upholstery or something wrong with it. Sigh.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

There are some days when I take it off. On days like that I do what may be on my mind. Maybe you should treat yourself to some baked goods... on a day off. I do that every now and then. 

Sometimes I'm quiet, but depending on the person I may speak. Usually don't talk to crowds, but I guess I have lately. 

This one chick scared me as I was helping with luggage.. she thought it was funny. Glad her friend didn't catch it, she was too busy checking me out and posing. She was quite attractive herself.

Anyways. Some weeks I have taken as much as 3 days off. Of course I regret it on payday, but it saves me mentally. Take a break when you feel you're about to break. It could save you from snapping and getting into something you would not wish for


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel like the same way...ALMOST on a daily basis. I only go out because I need to. Car, rent, utilities and food don't pay themselves...and driving barely pays for some of these necessities. I'm sure all can relate to this.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I have to talk so much crap to myself every time before logging in to lyft/uber to make myself do it. I am so close to paying off my debt though. Too bad it is at the expense of my car  Every time I clean it I notice a new ding or scratch in the upholstery or something wrong with it. Sigh.


I feel your pain like you wouldn't believe. Never thought That I would be using my vehicle for this....EVER.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> I feel your pain like you wouldn't believe. Never thought Thad I would be using my vehicle for this....EVER.


If I had a used Prius, I would not give 2 craps. I actually like my car though. After driving it since March, I almost don't even want it anymore but it has depreciated so much that I am stuck with it


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

ND379 said:


> If I had a used Prius, I would not give 2 craps. I actually like my car though. After driving it since March, I almost don't even want it anymore but it has depreciated so much that I am stuck with it


Same here, sister...join the club. Lol


----------



## sucksbiun (Jun 9, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Also makes the riders much more tolerable!


Spoken like a true professional.


----------



## SmarterRideShare (May 18, 2016)

The reason why I felt this same way is , because I reached a point of enlightenment. I realized I was getting taking advantage of and I can't support a family with $2 fares and no tips. Please! My time is valuable and i'm not in the business of losing money.


----------



## SmarterRideShare (May 18, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> There hasn't been enough surge for me to log on in weeks. Seems market is flooded with drivers, and everyone is vacationing not at the bars


Wise drivers leave, because they realize what's happening, and new uber drivers come in, young and naive. smh


----------



## ipv321 (Jan 25, 2016)

Uber just effectively eliminated surge in Atlanta, so its impossible to make money here outside of chasing guarantees, which is of course, what people are doing and quite ironically, also the reason surge is gone. Haven't driven for Uber in three weeks. Part of that time I was out of town but I agree, without surge, its not as much fun. At least with Lyft you have the incentive to provide superior service, i.e. the possibility of a tip. With surge in Atlanta I was making $28/hour. Now people are complaining about "making" $10 an hour, which they're really not, because after expenses what they're earning is below minimum wage.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ipv321 said:


> Uber just effectively eliminated surge in Atlanta, so its impossible to make money here outside of chasing guarantees, which is of course, what people are doing and quite ironically, also the reason surge is gone. Haven't driven for Uber in three weeks. Part of that time I was out of town but I agree, without surge, its not as much fun. At least with Lyft you have the incentive to provide superior service, i.e. the possibility of a tip. With surge in Atlanta I was making $28/hour. Now people are complaining about "making" $10 an hour, which they're really not, because after expenses what they're earning is below minimum wage.


I can't wait for the court case claiming guarantees are essentially paying employees hourly wages.
Please let us be CONTRACTORS!


----------



## SmarterRideShare (May 18, 2016)

Wow!Uber has really insulted the drivers intelligence by eliminating surge.Surge was probably the only sure thing to keep drivers above minimum wage.With the absence of Surge, is there any incentive for drivers to hit the roads at their own expense?Uber has become nothing more than a charity ride, and a great tool to network and meet new people.The end, nothing more.They will certainly not get away with these unethical practices.Many drivers are anticipating the Launch of Travoo


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

SmarterRideShare said:


> Wow!Uber has really insulted the drivers intelligence by eliminating surge.Surge was probably the only sure thing to keep drivers above minimum wage.With the absence of Surge, is there any incentive for drivers to hit the roads at their own expense?Uber has become nothing more than a charity ride, and a great tool to network and meet new people.The end, nothing more.They will certainly not get away with these unethical practices.Many drivers are anticipating the Launch of Travoo


What is Travoo? Never heard of it.
How is it going to compete for Pax if they pay drivers more?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

ND379 said:


> If I had a used Prius, I would not give 2 craps. I actually like my car though. After driving it since March, I almost don't even want it anymore but it has depreciated so much that I am stuck with it


I HAVE a used Prius, and have found that I give several craps. More than one might expect...


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> I HAVE a used Prius, and have found that I give several craps. More than one might expect...


True. Spending any amount of money on something and having passengers treat it like crap would be hard :/


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

ND379 said:


> True. Spending any amount of money on something and having passengers treat it like crap would be hard :/


Tru dat. Though I've been lucky with pax that way.... ONE piece of chewing gum on the carpet and one puker, nothing more.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Excellent Uber post that I read on the Consumer Affairs website:

"Bob of Parker, CO on April 27, 2016

I have been in business for myself for over 30 years and started driving for Uber at the behest of my wife and daughter, who thought I would have fun driving for them. I told them that I thought it was ridiculous to treat your personal car as a cab hauling people around with all costs of operation including risk on your own back, then UBER taking 25% plus riders fee as their take for virtually doing nothing except using their software. A truly incredible business model though...for them to get rich, not you...ever. No one was ever able to explain to me if it actually made dollar sense to drive, so I took a one month part time challenge driving 70 hours total on some weekdays and some weekends. Don't believe the liars who say they make $1,500 a week or more. They would have to work non-stop to even come close, and even then, the other costs that Uber takes and the cost of maintenance, insurance, gas, etc. would make that evaporate.

Based on AAA costs of operating a motor vehicle for a mid-sized four-door sedan driving 20,000 per year (you will double that with Uber) the cost is at $0.48 per mile which includes gas, maintenance, insurance, depreciation, financing (unless you own outright) tire wear and tear, and several other factors. I did long airport runs and short city runs (longer runs make more $) and drove 2,142 miles over 3 1/2 weeks in April 2016 making a total after Uber cuts of $1,076.82. The AAA based that $0.48 on $2.85 gas which is more like $2.00 now, so take that into account now which would put operating costs today at 30% lower for FUEL ONLY and not the other expenses, so let's put it at $0.42 instead of $0.48. This is pretty simple math, so look at the facts. Instead of $1,030 cost to operate at driving 2,142 miles it will be $900 because of $2.00 gas.

I made $1,076.82 before taxes and my operating costs were $900 giving me a net total of $176.82 for 70 hours of work. Now my car is paid off and will have lower depreciation, but that is about $2.53 per hour after expenses if your car is newer and not paid off. They tout you can make $16-$20-$30 an hour. In the REAL world you are actually making $1.60-$2.00-$3.00 per hour. I hope this helps people who have never been in business and who UBER and LYFT and any other companies out there that take advantage of others to get rich. These people will win in the end though and will be laughing all the way to the Bahamas when the scam runs to the end. Hope this helps anyone who does not just want to do this for fun, but thinks you can pay your bills with this "job"."


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Guess I'm lucky to have the same vehicle twice. Only thing is one is too old for uber. I have a sports car, just a G35x. Not like it will ever see uber. Once I have all of them fixed to perfection and debts paid, I'm looking for something better. 

Spend about $2-400 per month on repairs, if I need to. Saving about $500-1000 a month by not renting or leasing.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Y'all ain't seen where it's going ?


Well hopefully they have driverless cars soon to take us out of are misery


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Well hopefully they have driverless cars soon to take us out of are misery


" I just can't drive for this PAY RATE lately !"


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " I just can't drive for this PAY RATE lately !"


I just drive peak times.Bar rush ,Early morning airport runs.concerts.Times I know it going to surge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I just drive peak times.Bar rush ,Early morning airport runs.concerts.Times I know it going to surge.


That's why I do midnight to noon shift.

THERE IS NO SURGE ANY LONGER.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

To quote the Late Great JIMI HENDRIX-" I don't, drive today 
Maybe tomorrow, I just can't ,say."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You could almost say I've reached a " "







"TRAFFIC JAM "


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You could almost say I've reached a " "
> View attachment 44431
> "TRAFFIC JAM "


I dig THAT!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

So I got back on the road again last night. Was going to drive tonight but had a family thing. So my first night back on the road was a good night indeed. It took me until 11pm to get motivated. Drove to Red Rocks since there was a concert so it's a guarantee uberSelect surge at a decent distance as Red Rocks is about 10 - 30 miles from Denver. Depending on how far west you live. Had a great group of people. Then I took the risk and went downtown for the first time since the violent pax incident. Another uberSelect surge. Forgot to hit the easy button to find the pax. It took a bit especially since there was an U/L driver blocking one of the main roads. You can see 3 phones mounted in his car. The hood up and steam coming from his engine. I was pissed at first for blocking traffic but then I felt bad for the fellow driver. My pax was buzzed, but not sloppy drunk, and it got to the point I was committed to find him. Usually I don't care and cancel. Glad I didn't good people, they lived close to home. Awesome surge fare plus tip. Turned off uber forgot to turn off lyft. At about 2:15 I get a ping from one of the two high end strip bars in town. Since it was lyft, I saw the picture and knew she was a dancer. I felt compelled to accept. Women gotta take care of women and all. I haven't been to the club since they opened their high end dispensary so I had to figure out where to get in. I finally arrive, and the bouncers and valet are kicking all L/U and cabs out of the lot. And not very polite about it. Then comes the bouncer headed for me. Thinking I'm next. But in fact, he said come this way, you're picking up one of my girls. Had the valet remove the barricade drove up front, and the dancer was escorted into my car. I really appreciated how well the bouncers look after the dancers. She had rough night, so I was glad to be there to pick her up. She was extremely happy to have a female driver and told me horror stories of some of her male drivers. So about to call it quits but get another lyft ping. Ok I'll take it. I'm blocks from home, it's 2:45 and I'm stupid enough to accept. The guy was super nice, but lived 21 miles north of home. It was a good fare. he was a bartender and believed in tipping well. So I am heading home. Just about turn off lyft and get a ping near by. Foolishly, I accept. It's now 3:30ish. I get a call about minute later. This woman never has used uber/lyft but they needed to get the airport. If your not familiar with Denver, the Denver airport is located on the border of Kansas. But they were so sweet. I couldn't say no. Obviously there was no traffic, got them there and got a $25 tip and nice long fare. Knowing I wouldn't get a pick up since it was too early for planes to land, finally made it home about 4:30. So my first night out. 5 great pax. made about $150 in fares and another $65 in tips. Not bad! Slept till noon. Would have slept later but Mattie had an appointment to get her hair done and a pawdicure. There went my tip money, making Mattie look pretty. Then it rains and she rolls in the mud. 

But it was fun and good to get back on the road again.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't wait to see red on the map and feel well enough to crawl out of of bed . Hopefully I'll get a nice night like a you.

I get another CT scan before we finalize implants selection, seems like i won't get surgery until Christmas.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I heard they fuse themselves if you can take the pain long enough.


Or they disintegrate into dust and you're paralyzed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Or they disintegrate into dust and you're paralyzed.


Drink lots of milk.

Hope it doesn't form kidney stones.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

ND379 said:


> If I had a used Prius, I would not give 2 craps. I actually like my car though. After driving it since March, I almost don't even want it anymore but it has depreciated so much that I am stuck with it


I don't see my car as my personal car anymore. It's just another taxi. I don't feel comfortable even putting groceries in it


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

FAC said:


> So I got back on the road again last night. Was going to drive tonight but had a family thing. So my first night back on the road was a good night indeed. It took me until 11pm to get motivated. Drove to Red Rocks since there was a concert so it's a guarantee uberSelect surge at a decent distance as Red Rocks is about 10 - 30 miles from Denver. Depending on how far west you live. Had a great group of people. Then I took the risk and went downtown for the first time since the violent pax incident. Another uberSelect surge. Forgot to hit the easy button to find the pax. It took a bit especially since there was an U/L driver blocking one of the main roads. You can see 3 phones mounted in his car. The hood up and steam coming from his engine. I was pissed at first for blocking traffic but then I felt bad for the fellow driver. My pax was buzzed, but not sloppy drunk, and it got to the point I was committed to find him. Usually I don't care and cancel. Glad I didn't good people, they lived close to home. Awesome surge fare plus tip. Turned off uber forgot to turn off lyft. At about 2:15 I get a ping from one of the two high end strip bars in town. Since it was lyft, I saw the picture and knew she was a dancer. I felt compelled to accept. Women gotta take care of women and all. I haven't been to the club since they opened their high end dispensary so I had to figure out where to get in. I finally arrive, and the bouncers and valet are kicking all L/U and cabs out of the lot. And not very polite about it. Then comes the bouncer headed for me. Thinking I'm next. But in fact, he said come this way, you're picking up one of my girls. Had the valet remove the barricade drove up front, and the dancer was escorted into my car. I really appreciated how well the bouncers look after the dancers. She had rough night, so I was glad to be there to pick her up. She was extremely happy to have a female driver and told me horror stories of some of her male drivers. So about to call it quits but get another lyft ping. Ok I'll take it. I'm blocks from home, it's 2:45 and I'm stupid enough to accept. The guy was super nice, but lived 21 miles north of home. It was a good fare. he was a bartender and believed in tipping well. So I am heading home. Just about turn off lyft and get a ping near by. Foolishly, I accept. It's now 3:30ish. I get a call about minute later. This woman never has used uber/lyft but they needed to get the airport. If your not familiar with Denver, the Denver airport is located on the border of Kansas. But they were so sweet. I couldn't say no. Obviously there was no traffic, got them there and got a $25 tip and nice long fare. Knowing I wouldn't get a pick up since it was too early for planes to land, finally made it home about 4:30. So my first night out. 5 great pax. made about $150 in fares and another $65 in tips. Not bad! Slept till noon. Would have slept later but Mattie had an appointment to get her hair done and a pawdicure. There went my tip money, making Mattie look pretty. Then it rains and she rolls in the mud.
> 
> But it was fun and good to get back on the road again.


And holy crap u got 150$ out of 5 people.

I got 8 wankers for $87 and Aussies don't tip


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Today I got $250 out of five people with no surge and no tips. Just another Sunday...Bam!


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Today I got $250 out of five people with no surge and no tips. Just another Sunday...Bam!
> 
> View attachment 44532


guess it helps when u live in a city twice as big as mine. **** uber, hate it so much!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

KevRyde said:


> Today I got $250 out of five people with no surge and no tips. Just another Sunday...Bam!
> 
> View attachment 44532


Impressive! How did you get $120 with no surge?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Or they disintegrate into dust and you're paralyzed.


No, it's at the bottom were there isn't much spinal cord L5 S1
The nerve damage would cause pain, and loss of control of bladder, bowels, and erections 
So worst case scenario is infection from surgery.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, it's at the bottom were there isn't much spinal cord L5 S1
> The nerve damage would cause pain, and loss of control of bladder, bowels, and erections
> So worst case scenario is infection from surgery.


I fractured my sacrum in 2008. Lots of pain but luckily no permanent nerve damage. At the time I was of course researching all that. Permanent pain issues though. I also have arthritis in my spine and I think the fall aggravated that. My back has had issues ever since (in other spots) even though the fracture healed.

So good luck. Being incapacitated by pain off and on is no fun.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> Impressive! How did you get $120 with no surge?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

UBER! Only stupid people still drive for Uber!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I fractured my sacrum in 2008. Lots of pain but luckily no permanent nerve damage. At the time I was of course researching all that. Permanent pain issues though. I also have arthritis in my spine and I think the fall aggravated that. My back has had issues ever since (in other spots) even though the fracture healed.
> 
> So good luck. Being incapacitated by pain off and on is no fun.


Hard to click "like" the fact you went through so much. My "like" was sympathetic to your injury. Same goes for you Fireguy50! I can't like the fact the you're going through so much, but my likes are just to let you know I'm supporting and praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Having a very hard time wanting to log in an hour from now when I get off my first job.  I'm so close to paying off my cc debt though. I don't even care about saving for school anymore, I just want the cc's paid off and then I'll take a nice long break and maybe never go back to driving for money again.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I fractured my sacrum in 2008. Lots of pain but luckily no permanent nerve damage. At the time I was of course researching all that. Permanent pain issues though. I also have arthritis in my spine and I think the fall aggravated that. My back has had issues ever since (in other spots) even though the fracture healed.
> 
> So good luck. Being incapacitated by pain off and on is no fun.


Ouch... how the hell did you do that?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Ouch... how the hell did you do that?


Not as difficult as you'd think, auto accident, any moderate fall (stairs, slip off a curb onto the street), mild motorcycle accident, fall a few rungs up a ladder, etc...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not sure what is going on. The past few days I get in the car ready to drive and I just can't bring myself to do it. Tonight is a busy night in Denver should be driving. Can't even leave the house. Maybe I've come down with the uber blues. I usually love driving people around. Obviously not in it for the money. I've just been cranky and tired and just not in the mood to deal with people. I know if I get an obnoxious pax I'd lose it. Guess I'll sit this night out too.


I have been feeling the same way but not with riders, it's with Uber. A recent accident has really changed my perception off this so called "partnership". My account has been locked out 3/4 times since my November 2015 start, none of which I had any control over and a background check was ordered without my permission one or more times. I am so over this it is not funny. I like driving and the people I have met have been pretty cool. Uber support on the other hand has been lacking badly. Praying for all of this to work out.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I have been feeling the same way but not with riders, it's with Uber. A recent accident has really changed my perception off this so called "partnership". My account has been locked out 3/4 times since my November 2015 start, none of which I had any control over and a background check was ordered without my permission one or more times. I am so over this it is not funny. I like driving and the people I have met have been pretty cool. Uber support on the other hand has been lacking badly. Praying for all of this to work out.


Why do you keep getting locked out? Amazon Flex actually provides you with a copy of your background check. Maybe look into driving for them.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

FAC

1) Changed from "Greater Maryland" to "DC Market" and did not asked to be. I only inquired about it. The paperwork that you need to drive in DC threw my account into a new driver hizzyfit since it was not there hence being locked out

2) Few months later asked to be changed BACK to the market I was in but never asked to leave which is GM. This threw the account into another new driver hizzyfit and... you know what I am about to say

3) An accident which was not my fault locked me out for over a week

this is the 3 off the top

Grrrrr....


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> FAC
> 
> 1) Changed from "Greater Maryland" to "DC Market" and did not asked to be. I only inquired about it. The paperwork that you need to drive in DC threw my account into a new driver hizzyfit since it was not there hence being locked out
> 
> ...


Wow. I feel your pain. That sucks. I'm only guessing here, but I suppose driving in DC has more challenges than anywhere else. Never quite knowing if a motorcade will be closing down the streets for some diplomats. I spent quite a bit of time out there working on govt projects but mostly in Tysons Corner. If I stayed for the weekend is head into the city to see all the sites. It's an incredible city but not sure one I'd want to drive or live in.


----------



## sophiagrace (Jun 29, 2016)

If your duty demands from you to leave you home, then you have to go. Otherwise you can start your own work.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

FAC said:


> Wow. I feel your pain. That sucks. I'm only guessing here, but I suppose driving in DC has more challenges than anywhere else. Never quite knowing if a motorcade will be closing down the streets for some diplomats. I spent quite a bit of time out there working on govt projects but mostly in Tysons Corner. If I stayed for the weekend is head into the city to see all the sites. It's an incredible city but not sure one I'd want to drive or live in.


I try to never drive in DC just because of the "politricks" there. And I don't mean the people necessarily.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

FAC said:


> Not sure what is going on. The past few days I get in the car ready to drive and I just can't bring myself to do it. Tonight is a busy night in Denver should be driving. Can't even leave the house. Maybe I've come down with the uber blues. I usually love driving people around. Obviously not in it for the money. I've just been cranky and tired and just not in the mood to deal with people. I know if I get an obnoxious pax I'd lose it. Guess I'll sit this night out too.


This is the problem when you are "self employed". Hope you get over the blues, they are a nasty thing to have to deal with.

I get 'em meself, but I force myself to drive. gotta eat.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> This is the problem when you are "self employed". Hope you get over the blues, they are a nasty thing to have to deal with.
> 
> I get 'em meself, but I force myself to drive. gotta eat.


I feel like when I force myself to do the thing that requires that effort, it's time to move on. And hopefully I an do so before 2016 is over.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Ouch... how the hell did you do that?


Fell backwards onto the sharp edge of a stepstool.


----------

